# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Nuovo decreto su auto aziendali

## ROBERTO4985

Desidero conoscere il pensiero dei colleghi sulla novità che rende indeducibili i costi delle auto aziendali, sembra finalizzato al recupero parziale della detraibilità Iva!
A parte le "marginali" esclusioni dalla indeducibilità dei costi (attività del settore, taxi, agenti di commercio) mi pare di capire che il carico fiscale diretto sul reddito delle aziende (ma anche di noi professionisti) vedrà una impennata tale, da massacrare molte aziende, dalle piccole, magari con una sola auto, alle medio grandi con le "flotte".
Ma cosa racconteremo alle aziende che veramente usano queste autovetture totalmente per gestire le proprie attività!?!? 
A leggerVi!
Saluti

----------


## Giuseppe255

Condivido le Sue perplessità, ma sono sicuro che usando la ragione, abbinata alla nostra professionalità, possiamo dare un conforto al cliente sull'inerenza totale o parziale del bene all'attività della propria azienda.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Beh, di commento, non è che ce ne sia tanto di bisogno ....  :Frown:  
E' ovvio che è la contromossa alla sentenza della corte di giustizia che dispone i rimborsi dell'Iva non detratta ...
E' un po' come se io ho un debito verso di te di 100 euro, e ti dico "Io ti devo 100 euro, vabbè, facciamo una cosa, dammi 150 euro che ti do i tuoi 100" .. se non ricordo male questa era pure una gag in un film di Totò .... chissà se poteva mai immaginare che questo giochetto l'avrebbero fatto anche al Governo, qualche anno dopo ... 
ciao   

> Desidero conoscere il pensiero dei colleghi sulla novità che rende indeducibili i costi delle auto aziendali, sembra finalizzato al recupero parziale della detraibilità Iva!
> A parte le "marginali" esclusioni dalla indeducibilità dei costi (attività del settore, taxi, agenti di commercio) mi pare di capire che il carico fiscale diretto sul reddito delle aziende (ma anche di noi professionisti) vedrà una impennata tale, da massacrare molte aziende, dalle piccole, magari con una sola auto, alle medio grandi con le "flotte".
> Ma cosa racconteremo alle aziende che veramente usano queste autovetture totalmente per gestire le proprie attività!?!? 
> A leggerVi!
> Saluti

----------


## Carmine2855

> Desidero conoscere il pensiero dei colleghi sulla novità che rende indeducibili i costi delle auto aziendali, sembra finalizzato al recupero parziale della detraibilità Iva!
> A parte le "marginali" esclusioni dalla indeducibilità dei costi (attività del settore, taxi, agenti di commercio) mi pare di capire che il carico fiscale diretto sul reddito delle aziende (ma anche di noi professionisti) vedrà una impennata tale, da massacrare molte aziende, dalle piccole, magari con una sola auto, alle medio grandi con le "flotte".
> Ma cosa racconteremo alle aziende che veramente usano queste autovetture totalmente per gestire le proprie attività!?!? 
> A leggerVi!
> Saluti

  SE NON E' STABILITA UNA PERCENTUALE DI INDETRAIBILITA' L'INERENZA DEVE ESSERE ATTENTAMENTE VALUTATA. IL RISCHIO E' UN ENORME CONTENZIOSO PERCHE' DURANTE LE VERIFICHE FISCALI LA PERCENTUALE SCELTA DAL CONTRIBUENTE SARA' SICURAMENTE CONTESTATA. VISTA L'INCERTEZZA DI UN CONTENZIOSO E CONSIDERATI GLI STRUMENTI DEFLATTIVI DEL CONTENZIOSO STESSO, CI DOVREMO RASSEGNARE ALLE VESSAZIONI DEGLI UFFICI

----------


## GIUSEPPE3848

> SE NON E' STABILITA UNA PERCENTUALE DI INDETRAIBILITA' L'INERENZA DEVE ESSERE ATTENTAMENTE VALUTATA. IL RISCHIO E' UN ENORME CONTENZIOSO PERCHE' DURANTE LE VERIFICHE FISCALI LA PERCENTUALE SCELTA DAL CONTRIBUENTE SARA' SICURAMENTE CONTESTATA. VISTA L'INCERTEZZA DI UN CONTENZIOSO E CONSIDERATI GLI STRUMENTI DEFLATTIVI DEL CONTENZIOSO STESSO, CI DOVREMO RASSEGNARE ALLE VESSAZIONI DEGLI UFFICI

  
Il decreto per i rimborsi IVA a seguito della sentenza U.E. come già emendato, prevede proprio la preparazione di una tabella con le percentuali di detrazione IVA per comparto produttivo. Chi volesse discostarsi da dette percentuali dovrà proporre istanza all'Agenzia Entrate proponendone una diversa e dimostrando contemporaneamente le proprie condizioni aziendali che prevedano un diverso e maggiore utilizzo del veicolo.

----------


## vincenzo0

il Senato (il 11.10.20069 ha apportato alcune rilevanti modifiche al testo del D.L. n. 258/2006, con il quale il Governo ha regolato i rimborsi IVA sulle auto, dopo la sentenza CEE sulle auto. In particolare, ha previsto: 
 lo spostamento dal 15 dicembre al 15 aprile 2007, del termine entro il quale il contribuente deve presentare listanza di rimborso; 
 la possibilità per il contribuente di optare: 
- per un rimborso a forfait, preferibile nei casi in cui il contribuente non possieda tutta la documentazione relativa ai veicoli; 
- per un rimborso analitico, che consente lindividuazione del valore derivante dallapplicazione, al caso specifico, del principio di inerenza cui consegue la più adeguata detrazione. 
Il provvedimento é ora all'esame della Camera dei deputati.
Vincenzo D'Andò

----------

